# Zealous Christian Holding Communion With God



## JM (May 19, 2020)

The Zealous Christian Holding Communion With God, in Wrestling and Importunate Prayer 7 of 8


Christopher Love | Still Waters Revival Books




www.sermonaudio.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

